# millie in major surgery right now



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Millie was sick this morning at 5am and sicked up a stone ,she was sick for 2hours and was just lethargic but deteriated this afternoon ,we took her to the vets and they said she was dehydrated and her tummy was sore ,they wanted to keep her in overnight to give her pqin relief and fluids and xray , i got a phone call 1 hour ago saying she needed major surgery to remove stone from stomach and intestine and it will be 50 50 ,iam heartbroken she is 6 months old ,ollie dosnt know what to do because she is not here ,
we have gravel on the area they wee and she must have eaten them ,but we cant think when as we always watch her . 
lynda


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Sending you all the positive vibes I can that Millie comes through the op ok. Big hugs to you and Ollie. Xxx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Lynda you must be so worried,i do hope she is ok and make a speedy recovery.We will be thinking of you,and sending lots of positive thoughts,and poo love and hugs.xxxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that. I will be thinking of you all and hoping Millie pulls through. What a horrible time. Stay strong.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear your terrible news. Hope the operation goes well and she is home with you again soon. Big hugs Xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Really sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you all and hope that Millie makes a good recovery. x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG Lynda!! I'm bawling just reading this!! I'm soooo very sorry for you , I know you feel devestated right now with this terrible news. Millie is young and strong . . please don't feel guilty . . they want to put anything in their mouths at that age and there is no way to avoid that 24/7!! Good that you got her to the Vet quickly and they diagnosed the problem right away . . please, please keep us updated, I'm leaving my computer up and on to watch closely . . my prayers are with little Mille now for a successful surgery and speedy recovery . . Be Strong Sweetie!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Thinking of you at this difficult time. Sending hugs and kisses your way.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh My goodness, Sending you all the healing thoughts in the world. Please if you can keep us updated on her progress.
I am so sorry, and thinking of you.


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this! Please stay positive and Im sure Millie will fight through it!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

God bless, I hope she makes a full recovery and is back home where she belongs soon. Can't even imagine how you are coping. Stay strong x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thinking about you all, much love and the very bestest of wishes being sent yor way...... Got everything crossed xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

so, so sorry to hear this, hope all goes well for you as others have said I can hardly begin to imagine how you are feeling, try to stay positive - I think it was Nacho (?) on here who had an operation to remove a golf ball he had swallowed when he was younger and he was fine. sending lots of love. x


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking of you and Millie, hope she is ok and makes a full recovery.. Xx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor little Millie, wishing her well and thinking of you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thinking of you and ur dogs, x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Really sorry, hope Millie is ok. You can't watch them 100% of the time. We found muttley chewing on a stone last night!! Keep us posted. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thinking of you all and hope Millie is ok x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

DB1 said:


> so, so sorry to hear this, hope all goes well for you as others have said I can hardly begin to imagine how you are feeling, try to stay positive - I think it was Nacho (?) on here who had an operation to remove a golf ball he had swallowed when he was younger and he was fine. sending lots of love. x


Nacho did swallow the golf ball.


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Thinking of you, best wishes for a speedy recovery Millie x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

xxxxxxx thinking of u all xxxxxxxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Linda what a terrible time you are having, first Ollie now Millie. When Betty swallowed a bauble last year they told me that the can remove parts of the intestine and the dog goes on to make a full recovery. I will be thinking and wishing good thoughts for you x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

We have all fingers and paws crossed for Millie. Big hugs to you too :hug:


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Sending love, positive vibes and HUGE hugs to you and Millie tonight xx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Big hugs & lots of love to you all, best wishes x


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh goodness, what a worry 

Sending my best vibes and thoughts in your direction xxxxxxxx

Please don't feel guilty - young dogs can be sneaky when they want to be xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Just reading this now. Really hoping everything is ok. This is one of my huge fears as Jake is big on rocks. (((hugs)))


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

just keep thinking good thoughts ,every thing will be fine , .ok and yes the do eat every thing,ginger tries to eat every thing that she can get in to her mouth .take care now ok...lumpy


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope she is ok, it couldn't have been avoided, just keep positive.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Poor Millie, and poor you. Certainly no fault of anyone. My neighbor's dog ate a (US) penny recently, who would know they're toxic. we're all hoping for the best for Millie and you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Any update on Millie


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sending you very big hugs. 
Please update us all on Millie - we are all thinking of her and hoping she has got through the operation ok...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sending love to you and Millie, please keep us updated


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Millie update 
Thankyou ILMC family for love and prayers xx We got the phone call at 10pm lastnight to say everything went ok ,the stone in the intestine was the toughy as it was stuck between small and large , she has had a good night ,Sorry i didnt reply last night ,i had a migraine and couldnt function . The next 24 hours are crucial she said ,we can go and see her at 7pm tonight all being well , my husband is removing stones this morning from fenced off patio bit and replacing with slabs , YOU ARE ALL SO LOVELY THANKYOU XXX lYNDA


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the update Lynda...that sounds like postive news. Generally vets air on the side of caution so I'm sure she is going to be OK.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

That sounds like good news, what a worry, I am not surprised you had a migraine! And what a good husband you have too! I hope she bounces back and this all becomes a distant memory x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Phew. At least they got the stone put. 
Poor puppy, poor you and poor your husband - lovely weather for doing outside work!
Here's hoping Millie makes it through these first 24 hours and then goes on to make a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Fingers crossed for the next 24 hours and glad to hear the op was a success! X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just caught up on this thread. Poor Millie! Glad surgery went well and hoping you get some good news today. Lots of hugs and good wishes for all of you.
Xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news xxx Hope the next 24 hours are drama free and she's home soon x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Great news. Delighted. Hope she makes a speedy recovery. X 


Jeanie x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Phew, thanks for letting us know .... Keep yourself busy today, get that kettle on for your hubbie, good man . You'll be so pleased to see each other tonight.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That sounds positive, I am sure we will all keep sending you our thoughts and prayers, I am hoping for her to be home with you as soon as she is ready. 
Take your time today to rest and get better from the migrane, no wonder with the stress you are under.
Take care, and keep us updated if you can.

Hugs


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Glad Millie came through the surgery okay, and am sure the next 24 hours will also go well for you, its such a job to stop them picking up stones and anything else they are like mini hoovers and they do sometimes swallow stuff just to stop you taking it away. Will keep you in my thoughts until the post that all is well.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness, praying she keeps on getting better and better and better x hugs


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Thinking of you all and Millie. :hug:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Sending you hugs xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hoping has all been going well today, so glad the surgery was a success. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread. Hope Millie makes a good recovery, sounds more positive today than yesterday. Think you will be off to the vets very soon, so looking forward to the next update.

Hope your migraine has gone now, think I'd be the same after such a worrying day.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww just caught up on the thread! I hope everything goes well for Millie. What a worry for you! Jasper is always picking stones up! Keep us up to date with Millie's progress......I will be thinking of you, jasper sends a big lick to Millie x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is wonderful news . . I couldn't wait to get home from work to see how Millie was doing! This all sounds very positive!! No wonder you were incapicated with a migraine, we hurt when they hurt!! So glad you got her help quickly . . great job! Great husband!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So sorry to read this, but good news that Millie is doing well ..

Grrr to gravel.

I hope Millie is feeling better today 

Sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear Millie has been so poorly Linda, glad to hear she's hopefully on the mend and got through her surgery safely. Positive thoughts from us xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lynda, I'm so sorry to read about poor Millie. It sounds like the surgery went well ... I will check on here to see how she is doing.

Hoping for a full recovery for her. Love, Sue xx:hug:


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Just popped on for update on little millie,so glad she is on the mend. sending love and poo hugs.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Great news Millie is on the mend! Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Lynda. Just caught up. When I read your post, I instantly felt for you. Nacho did indeed swallow a golf ball and that 48 hours was pure torture for me. I am SO SO glad Millie is ok. Nacho was fortunate that it hadn't reached his intestines and was still in his stomach. She is a lucky little pup! So happy that she is going to be ok. xxx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Sending Millie lots of love and hugs.xx
XClare


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Mill[es home ,very poorly but because she was distressed the vet said she would be better resting at home ,got to back later ,shes still being sick its early days but at least we get to cuddle her better.Thankyou for love and prayers xxLynda


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

All sending our love to help you love her better, she'll be happier at home with you xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She will do much better in her own environment and with your tender loving care. One bonus of this is how much stronger your bond will be when she is fit and well. You will be amazed. Wishing you all well.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad she is home with you, hopefully it will help her to rest and recover.
Love and prayers sent!


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Karen's right she'll be happier at home with you. Hope you have a peaceful night and Millie and you are feeling much better by morning, helped by all the love and hugs coming your way from the ILMC family.
It's heartbreaking when our furry friends are so poorly - I'll be thinking of you and wishing Millie a speedy recovery. x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad she is home and am sure she will get better quicker when she's less stressed. X


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Glad to hear she is home with you, I'm sure it won't be long until she perks up x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww....all the cuddles and love will do her the world of good, poor little sausage  hope she gets better soon xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Millie will feel your love....it's good that she is home xx


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

How is Millie doing today? Please give us an update . . . LOVE XXXXX


----------

